# Việt Nam Bây Giờ Dần Có Cả Cướp Ngân Hàng Rồi... Ra Đường Sợ Quá



## Angel on Sky (29 Tháng mười một 2017)

Agribank bị cướp
Kiểu này dễ đi đâu cũng phải mặc áo giáp thôi


----------



## BeoHeoNH (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

)))


----------



## lananh8xpub (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

Sợ thật chứ không đùa


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

em xin phép ngồi im các mẹ ạ, sợ quá


----------



## Sylvan Learning (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

MẶc áo giáp sắt cho đỡ nguy hiểm


----------



## nhoxquy03 (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

Thanh niên giờ manh động lắm các bác ạ


----------

